
Halo 2600 - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_2600
======
benj111
It's amazing how many games were written for such a limited system.

128 bytes of ram.

How do you start drawing a screen with that, let alone maintain state.

From what I understand the video hardware was basically designed around pong
with just 3 sprites to play with.

------
tosh
developer notes: [http://atariage.com/forums/topic/166916-halo-for-
the-2600-re...](http://atariage.com/forums/topic/166916-halo-for-
the-2600-released-at-cge-download-the-game-here/?&p=2062848#entry2062848)

